# Transmission flush for Eco with manual gearbox?



## Wingman308 (Jan 23, 2016)

Is there any advantage for getting a transmission flush for with a manual gearbox? Since there's no torque converter like on a automatic, I'd imagine almost all fluid gets changed from just doing a drain and fill. Dealer charges close to $200 for a transmission flush. Is it worth it? 
Bought the car used with 63k miles, don't think the previous owner ever changed transmission fluid. Shifting from 1st to 2nd is notchy, so is 2nd into 3rd. I'm hoping changing the MTF can help with the issue.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Get 3 qts of AMSOil Synchromesh and drain your gearbox. Then put 2.5 qts back in. Repeat every 45K miles.


----------



## Wingman308 (Jan 23, 2016)

Been thinking about doing exactly that but can't pull the trigger. I'm worried about dealer not honoring the warranty if I switch to Amsoil syncromesh which is not technically Chevy approved. Just worried that something will go wrong and sounds like things do go wrong for these m32 gearboxs.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Major problem I have with my Cruze MT is not lubricating the underhood linkagem got a spray can of Liquid Wrench lubricating oil, WD-40 is worthless, about every three months, sure makes a difference. Have to shift the gear shift to hit all the spots.

Ha, been driving manual transmissions for 63 years now, was never a problem with RWD vehicles, stick went directly into the gear box. Sure is with FWD vehicles with all that external linkage, even with an 84 Honda.

Must be very lax on changing the transmission fluid, really never did, even on the 04 Cavalier with 150K miles on it, reason for dumping it, road salt got to the body. But that linkage sure needed to be lubricated. AT's do have be changed, that torque converter really gets red hot.

Could be totally blind at my age, but never found anything in the shop manual about changing the fluid in an MT on a maintenance basis. But sure found tons of repeated common sense safety information.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wingman308 said:


> Been thinking about doing exactly that but can't pull the trigger. I'm worried about dealer not honoring the warranty if I switch to Amsoil syncromesh which is not technically Chevy approved. Just worried that something will go wrong and sounds like things do go wrong for these m32 gearboxs.


My trans was under filled from factory, took forever to swap fluids and by the time I did it was too late. Dealer honored it still and they poured it in.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Honda's had a dipstick on their MT's, maybe Chevy will add this 20 years from now like the under engine shield.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> Major problem I have with my Cruze MT is not lubricating the underhood linkagem got a spray can of Liquid Wrench lubricating oil, WD-40 is worthless, about every three months, sure makes a difference. Have to shift the gear shift to hit all the spots.
> 
> Ha, been driving manual transmissions for 63 years now, was never a problem with RWD vehicles, stick went directly into the gear box. Sure is with FWD vehicles with all that external linkage, even with an 84 Honda.
> 
> ...


It's in your owners manual


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

"Manual Transmission
Fluid
How to Check Manual
Transmission Fluid
It is not necessary to check the
manual transmission fluid level.
A transmission fluid leak is the only
reason for fluid loss. If a leak
occurs, take the vehicle to your
dealer service department and have
it repaired as soon as possible.
See Recommended Fluids and
Lubricants on page 11‑13 for the
proper fluid to use."

Nothing here.

View attachment 185257


Only other spot I can find is this.

"Manual Transmission Fluid
(GM Part No. 19259104, in Canada 19259105)."

Any help would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nick, the 2011 and 2012 Owners Manuals leave a lot to be desired when it comes to service. From mis-printing 100K Kilometers as 100K miles for spark plugs to flat out missing services. Use the 2014 or later Owners Manual for service schedules.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> Nick, the 2011 and 2012 Owners Manuals leave a lot to be desired when it comes to service. From mis-printing 100K Kilometers as 100K miles for spark plugs to flat out missing services. Use the 2014 or later Owners Manual for service schedules.


Hmmm, "Change manual transmission fluid." every 45K miles, still have a ways to go. Still the same oil.

My Honda's use standard engine oil, same viscosity as the engine, was real easy to change. So does my boat's Volvo outdrive, but when I looked at the price of replacement parts, went synthetic, more moisture resistant.

So now what is GM part number 19259104? More research to do.

Looks like I will have to remove my engine under shield first to drain it. Read if any oil hits that plastic, will explode and burn up the engine. Think I can get by with a universal joint to reach the top plug, but maybe better to tilt the ECU forward, and already have a funnel with a hose on it. 

Do I recycle that old oil? Or should I just coat my garage floor with it? Questions, always questions. What does a dealer charge? But would only add a pint and charge me for 2.5 quarts. And wreck my shield in the process, even break cables for the ECU. Then tell me dey all do dis.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

No cross reference, from what I read, dealer only.

Specification is 2.32 quarts, Found the best price on ebay for the19259104 oil for $25.40 with free shipping, but can't seem to find the quantity anywhere. Guess I will contact the seller.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't know where you got that spec for fill level but it's been updated to 2.3 liters, which is 2.5 qts. When my son's LS MT had the transmission changed they put in 2.5 qts of GM Synchromesh. The GM fluid is known to wear out after 10 - 15K miles.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> I don't know where you got that spec for fill level but it's been updated to 2.3 liters, which is 2.5 qts. When my son's LS MT had the transmission changed they put in 2.5 qts of GM Synchromesh. The GM fluid is known to wear out after 10 - 15K miles.


From the shop manual, another misprint? Does that part number 19259104 come in a 2.5 quart bottle? And is it really crap?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I looked in the 2014 manual on line and I had the same question as OP and it said he same as previous manuals but the dealer said every 45K.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Removed my fill plug for the manual transmission for the first time, kind of way down there so tried a different number of torx, metric, and English allen hex head bits. 5/16" allen hex bit fit the best and the tightest. Used a short 3/8" extension, to a 1/4" adapter to a long 1/4" extension. This gave me the closest to a straight shot down to the fill plug.

Used a foot long clean 1/8" slotted screwdriver as a dipstick, is fluid in there and was extremely clear and clean. From the feel of it, and the viscosity, my wild guess its synthetic engine oil or something darn close to it. 

2.32 quarts or 2.5 quarts, plenty of space on top for that extra 5.5 fluid ounces. Replacing it would assure me the correct amount is put in. But as clean as it is with 40K miles on the car, see no other sense in replacing it, no signs of moisture. 

Haven't heard from that seller yet as to the quantity. Always sell fluids by volume, Chevy is keeping this a secret and also exactly what it is. Key factor in lubricants is viscosity, but the other is the type of seals used, for all I know, sticking in synthetic engine oil will melt the seals. 

One thing I can say about the Cruze MT, is one of the nicest I have driven in a very long time, even better than Honda. But still have to lubricate the linkage.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Royal Purple claims their XRP 5w-30 racing engine oil is a direct substitute for GM part number 19259104 manual transmission oil. O'Reilly sells it in town, not exactly cheap at 18 bucks a quart.

Also claim , HPS 5W-30 is fully GM part number 19259104 compatible, but a street motor oil rather than a racing motor, much cheaper at $8.30 a quart.

Both meet dexos specifications.

So according to Royal Purple, wasn't too far off in guessing GM part number 19259104 is some kind of a synthetic oil. 

But Mobil one 5w-30 is also a dexos approved motor oil that I can buy for around $4.20 per quart. And now wondering if that $25.40 is the price per quart. Web sites say only available from your GM dealer, is this a way GM dealers can earn a lot more money?

Ha, did my taste test, yuk, sure tastes the same.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

That GM part number 19259104 oil is $25.40 for one quart, adds up to $76.20 for an oil change.

Going to see if I can find one more cross reference.


----------



## Wingman308 (Jan 23, 2016)

Clever trick with the screw driver dip stick. I'll try it tomorrow to see what the oil looks like. Leaning towards just telling dealer the transmission feels notchy and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## Wingman308 (Jan 23, 2016)

NickD said:


> Major problem I have with my Cruze MT is not lubricating the underhood linkagem got a spray can of Liquid Wrench lubricating oil, WD-40 is worthless, about every three months, sure makes a difference. Have to shift the gear shift to hit all the spots.
> 
> Ha, been driving manual transmissions for 63 years now, was never a problem with RWD vehicles, stick went directly into the gear box. Sure is with FWD vehicles with all that external linkage, even with an 84 Honda.
> 
> ...


Care to elaborate on where exactly did you spray the lubricant? On the ball joints?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

If you can get someone to shift gears, engine off of course while you are looking at all that linkage, you can see a whole bunch of stuff moving. Those two large arms sitting on that shaft sticking out of the transmission is one of the main spots.

Any joint that moves needs a spray of that oil.

Only equivalent manual transmission oil I could find that specifies that 19259104 part number is:

http://www.royalpurpleconsumer.com/...le_Transmission_Lubricant_Cross_Reference.pdf

Sites like Amsoil or Redline claim they have no compatible oil for the Cruze.MT. Although several claimed to use these brands with good results.

Also looked at several major oil company sites by application rather than the GM part number with similar results, no equivalents for the Cruze MT.

Haven't come to any conclusions yet, GM part number list price is over 38 bucks a quart that is what a dealer would charge, with labor, this could come to well over 200 bucks for a couple of quarts of oil. Kind of a sticker shock for an old guy use to paying around 30 cents for a quart. Changing the oil in my old Honda's was only a couple of bucks.

Had to move my screwdriver rearward to find a low spot.

Any comments would be appreciated, but the oil in my MT looks like it was put in yesterday. And do I go by the 2012 manuals, including shop, or the 2014?

Ha, some of kids paying to get engine oil changes by their dealers were always told, they should replace either this or that fluid, AT, coolant, brake, PS, differential, etc., and put under a lot of pressure to do so. Finally gave up and decided to change their own engine oil. 

Of the course only happened after their BB warranty expired, everything was wrong, we should replace your hub bearings, ball joints, struts, alternator, PS pump, etc., you may get killed. During warranty, nothing was wrong.

Ha, my Chevy dealer wants 75 bucks for an engine oil change, screw you, for 75 bucks, I will change it myself.


----------

